# Just wanted to know-if this workout sequence is fine?



## viktor89 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Current*

Mon - Squats

Tues - Bench 

Wed- 90 degree bent Row

Thur- OHP 

Fri - Deadlift


*Want to change to this *

Mon- Squats

Tues -Bench

Wed- Deadlift

Thursday-OHP 

Friday - ROWs 

I've noticed -I have more strength if I don't do ROWs a day before OHP - just noticed it last week. 

So any suggestions or I'll be fine?


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't see any issue, I say go off how your body feels and responds to the switch. But that's my two cents. Let the other guys give a go at it.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 22, 2015)

ditto ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 22, 2015)

Are you on AAS?  If so, have you tried hitting everything twice a week as your recovery times are improved on AAS?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 22, 2015)

Viktor, talk about your goals a bit here, Mate. If you're training for PL there's a ton of good programs and good experience here. If you're more interested in BB, I'd agree with Megatron in that we can look to hit major muscle groups 2x per week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 22, 2015)

From. PL stand point, your not getting enough recovery time.  I used to run something similar. 

Monday squat and squat assory work 
Tues      Bench and bench assory work. Including DB rows 
Wed. Off 
Thurs deadlift and assory work including bent over rows 
Friday OHP and assory work.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)

Mon - squats & OHP

Wed - Bench & Row

Fri -    Deadlift

My preference is

Sunday Morning  - Bench & Squat

Wednesday night - Bench & squat

Friday - Bike ride

If your trying to gain size & strength I'd say your lifting too many days a week.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup agreed ^^^^

Less is more.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I want to get into 900lb club and I'm there on paper but on actuality I'm at 800 lb club cuz I have never tried 1 RM 

You can see my other thread where I talk about it. 

I'm doing Wendler Boring and big or its big and beyond. Can't remember cuz I have the excel sheet and just follow that. 

I have a goal to look fit that's it. No fancy 8 pack required 4 would do too lol 

So I thought I'd get to 900 first and then focus on BB, right now my program does have accessory work in it.


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2015)

I assume this is for powerlifting, right?


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Rip said:


> I assume this is for powerlifting, right?



it's just for getting strong- that's it. I don't compete and I am unable to see a future where I will be competing either. Just generally a stronger version of myself.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 23, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> *Current*
> *Week 1          2         Week 3*
> Mon - Squats _5x5         3x3      5 3 1     - Accessory - 60% of RM 5x 10 reps - Squats , Leg extension 3 x 10-12 reps  and Biceps one exercise - 4 x 8-10 reps_
> 
> ...





Adding a bit more detail


----------

